# what lights should be enough for my tank?



## Philip (Nov 28, 2013)

I did a terrible misstake buying a tall tank for plants. Dimension is 36x24x12. Using 4 hot5 but feel like not enough. Plants grow very tall and my foreground HC dying. And ideal which light should be better for my tank?


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Does 36x24x12 mean LxDxH? 12 inches isn't that high. You need to state your other tank parameters too; substrate, CO2, any fertilizer (column/substrate) dosing, ect.


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

I have a 65 tall and I'm using 4 bulbs t5ho and doing fine. What brand fixture is it, what kind of bulbs/ how old. Substrate co2 or not. More info could help. If you like get a led bar for the foreground as led will go further down then t5ho.


----------



## Philip (Nov 28, 2013)

24" tall. Using diy co2. It about 2drops per second. Started using macro for 2 weeks. I use d micro excel and plantex before without macro. The plants grow fine but not very nice in color. Sothat i tried dosing macro and iron.anyway i just want to know if the lights afe strong enough for 24"deep tank. Plants are more beautiful when growing not too tall.i may add some 5630 led to the system if needed. I have no experience with led.. will its light further? Im using2 odysey 10000k hot5 and 2 6500k hot5 sunblaster mixed.


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Substrate? HC prefer a rich substrate.


----------



## Philip (Nov 28, 2013)

Using fluval stratum and also root tabs but i heard that hc not growing in new or rich substrade.


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

Does fluorescent light get 'old' in stimulating plant growth even though it is still lighting up? I have found out strangely that the same plant used to grow very well in the same tank and as the light gets used for a while, it doesn't grow much anymore even though it is the same plant same tank and same light canopy.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Try supplementing excel if the plants get better you need more co2. If they don't improve you need more light. 

Also how much are you dosing. What's your gh?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

CO2 not enough.
I don't think stratum is a good choice of substrate for them either.
Your light source is good for your tank. How old are your bulbs, might need a replacement.


----------



## Philip (Nov 28, 2013)

the bulbs are 2 months old. co2 may be the problem. but when i increase co2>> 3 drops/s some ò my otto died. other fishes are fine. (they dont even come to surface). i got a little bit problem with Staghorn algae. my tank í about over 3 months old.


----------

